# Numerous Water Leaks



## Garland (Sep 16, 2013)

Just had our first camping experience with our 2012 Outback 298RE. We spent 8 days at Sycamore Lodge in Jackson Spring NC. We had one night of rain and we woke up with wet carpet in the bedroom. The closet slide leaked. After checking the rest of the carpet around the slides. I found more water on the side next to the kitchen sink. I decided to open up the cabinet door and discovered that the fitting was leaking that attached to the outside water faucet. I contacted Camping World and none of the three have this type of fitting nor could they find it in their catalogs. I was even told that they have never seen this type of plumbing lines except in pop up campers. So what in the heck have I purchased. So to make matters even worse the day we left I decided to flush the black water tank. I connected the water hose and turned on the water and I heard it running then it started coming out from the undercarriage of the camper. After cleaning up all the water in the camper I found that a black water backflow valve had ruptured and allowing water inside the camper. To say the least I am not happy with Keystone RV since this valve has to be purchased from another vendor. And again Camping World nor other dealers carry this valve in stock. At this time I am not a happy camper. Lesson learned, check all water fittings before heading out and hook up the black water flush to make sure you don't have any leaks. I plan on contacting Keystone customer service.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

If you have the reinforced flexible plastic lines that transition from the pex pipe to the faucets(and in my case, around the water pump), you need 1/2" TUBING fittings. I found some at the big box stores, and more at my local RV and hardware stores. They are separate from a lot of the other plumbing fittings. Pex fittings are too small, and other 1/2" barb fittings seem to be too big.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

robertized said:


> Buddy I have had a few water leaks myself, luckily I spotted them before things got out of hand. One was at the faucet in the outdoor camp stove compartment last spring. The second one was at one of the connections to the water heater this spring; all I had to do was to just tighten it up a little. I have added checking the water fittings that I can get to, to my list of things to do each spring after coming out of storage. There are a few under the shower that I can see, but hope I don't have to deal with anytime soon as they will be hard to reach. As far as the fitting goes I have a 2013 Outback and have been able to find whatever I have needed from a local independent RV repair shop. He gets most of his supplies from a Stag Distributing warehouse here locally. There is a thread about the black tank flush valve problem; I solved mine by replacing it with an all brass unit, it is posted in my photo gallery (Vacuum Break Replacement) . Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1364315039/gallery_14441_1850_3421.jpg


Just wondering where the black tank flush valve is located.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

The black plastic check-valve for the black water tank rinse broke on my trailer last November. Luckily, someone was inside and noticed water on the floor before it got too out of hand. With parts from the local hardware store, I just by-passed the check-valve. Since I never keep a hose attached to the tank rinser, there will never be a chance of back flow into the water source. I figure that when the hose is attached, the water pressure will prevent any back flow. I did this based on my logic, not an engineer's recommendation.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

wrangler said:


> Buddy I have had a few water leaks myself, luckily I spotted them before things got out of hand. One was at the faucet in the outdoor camp stove compartment last spring. The second one was at one of the connections to the water heater this spring; all I had to do was to just tighten it up a little. I have added checking the water fittings that I can get to, to my list of things to do each spring after coming out of storage. There are a few under the shower that I can see, but hope I don't have to deal with anytime soon as they will be hard to reach. As far as the fitting goes I have a 2013 Outback and have been able to find whatever I have needed from a local independent RV repair shop. He gets most of his supplies from a Stag Distributing warehouse here locally. There is a thread about the black tank flush valve problem; I solved mine by replacing it with an all brass unit, it is posted in my photo gallery (Vacuum Break Replacement) . Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.outbacker...1_1850_3421.jpg


Just wondering where the black tank flush valve is located.
[/quote]

The outside connection for the black tank flush system will be located in line with the black tank, which is right under the commode. Because the vacuum break device with a check valve built in has to be above the height of the outside connection and be accessible, it is usually located under the bathroom sink. It will be tie raped to the hot and cold lines under the sink to hold it in place. Look up high under the cabinet next to the sink bowl. Good Luck. 
[/quote]
[/quote]

Thank you, I will have a look.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

robertized said:


> The black plastic check-valve for the black water tank rinse broke on my trailer last November. Luckily, someone was inside and noticed water on the floor before it got too out of hand. With parts from the local hardware store, I just by-passed the check-valve. Since I never keep a hose attached to the tank rinser, there will never be a chance of back flow into the water source. I figure that when the hose is attached, the water pressure will prevent any back flow. I did this based on my logic, not an engineer's recommendation.


 Don't forget about Murphy's Law, (If anything can go wrong, it will). How many times have we been distracted from what we are doing by the DW, the Kids, or a Fellow Camper? This is why it is best to have a good vacuum break with a check valve or at least an inline check valve. Good Luck.
[/quote]

Since I never rinse the tank until I am about to leave the campground, I hope Murphy's Law doesn't make me leave the hose attached to the water source! If that was the case, I would drive away with the hose and it would still not be hooked up to the water source for possible contamination.


----------

